# Journey to the Center of the Earth



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I heard the score to Rick Wakeman's 'Journey to the Center of the Earth' after 35 years and gave it a second ear. London Symphony brass is good and so is the choir. Decent narration by David Hemmings.
A very interesting score, I must say, that has added to the charm of the magnificent tale written by Jules Verne.,


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A bit dated today maybe, but I thought it was the most awesome thing I had ever heard when it came out. 

There is a DVD of one those shows recorded in 1975 - not with David Hemmings though. It's someone named Terry Taplin. The stage show silliness does not hold up to today's standards, but the recording and musicianship are fantastic. And Rick talks to the huge audience as if they were just a bunch of his buddies shooting the breeze. 

For those who hate synths - beware! Wakeman's wailing saw tooth and square waves might rearrange your DNA. Those banks of mini-moogs blend in so well with the orchestra and choir and they make the digital synths of today sound cheap. 

Those were the days! I'm so glad that with today's technology we can always relive them and younger people can rediscover them.


----------



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)

> For those who hate synths - beware! Wakeman's wailing saw tooth and square waves might rearrange your DNA. Those banks of mini-moogs blend in so well with the orchestra and choir and they make the digital synths of today sound cheap.


I love the old synths. I like it that they didn't try so hard back then to sound like traditional instruments.

A piece of music that I really enjoy is the Purcell funeral march from Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ooh yeah! That Purcell music gives me goosebumps. I've got to get that on CD someday. Had it on vinyl. So much music, so little time.


----------

